# Laser Level?



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Laser level*

I have one that sticks to the wall, and to the palm of your hand if you didn't know it was there. It smarts, but works well.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Needing some sort of laser to line up lights from a layin ceiling to a sheetrock soffit, and I have about 100 of them to do so I think the laser would pay for itself on this one task.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*laser*

Is there a reflective ceiling plan with the job?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Is there a reflective ceiling plan with the job?


 Yes no hard measurements. It just shows them lining up and this architect is really anal. I'm going to let the company that I work for buy this thing it will pay for itself if I had to move just a few lights.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*laser*

Will all of the fixtures be centered in the layin area, 2x4s, or 2x2s? Or are they hopscotched around?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Will all of the fixtures be centered in the layin area, 2x4s, or 2x2s? Or are they hopscotched around?


 They are are 6" X 60" and are centered up on the T's. The ceiling tiles are 30" square. Why I don't know.:no::blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Needing some sort of laser to line up lights from a layin ceiling to a sheetrock soffit, and I have about 100 of them to do so I think the laser would pay for itself on this one task.


If it's a drop/grid ceiling, just follow the track. For lining them up from there onto a hard lid, I'd go with a rotary.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*laser*

Sorry for so many questions. When you said lay in ceiling, I zeroed in on high hats; Are you saying that these fixtures are surface of the ceiling mounted and hung on the t- bar?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> If it's a drop/grid ceiling, just follow the track.


 The layin and sheetrock soffit are at different evevations. I'm not sure if I follow what you mean by "follow the track".


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Sorry for so many questions. When you said lay in ceiling, I zeroed in on high hats; Are you saying that these fixtures are surface of the ceiling mounted and hung on the t- bar?


 No they are just like layin fixtures, but are lined up with the T's and are 6" by 60". I'm going to have to take some pictures of these thing and post them I have never seen any like it before.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*laser*



william1978 said:


> No they are just like layin fixtures, but are lined up with the T's and are 6" by 60". I'm going to have to take some pictures of these thing and post them I have never seen any like it before.


Yeah, that would be good. I am visualizing something like regular flourescants lined up under a canopy out side a mall store.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have this one for working inside.. ground outside is frozen 

http://www.google.com/products/cata...ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CBAQ8wIwAg#ps-sellers


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Do any of you have this laser level or use a different one that does the same thing? What are the pros and cons? Model # DW087K
> 
> 
> http://www.dewalt.com/us/products/tool_detail.asp?productID=10507


Could you use one of these? http://www.cpopowertools.com/products/dw076ke.html

If so, I may be able to get you a smokin deal one one.... WAYYYY cheaper than the price on the link.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

String is your friend.

The laser is a wise investment too.

For lights that are hung in a row and do not lay into the ceiling or clip directly to a grid line, follow these steps:

Lay your light suspension points out on the floor. 

Use string to insure everything is straight.

Transfer your marks on the floor to the suspension point of the fixture on the ceiling or deck using your laser level.

Hope that helps.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a laser plumb bob I have used alot for lights. Just mark it out on the floor an transfer to the ceiling. I also have a rotary that works great for lining up long runs when there is nothing to measure from, it works great for pipe racks out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

buy it! i have one and i cant believe i ever didnt have one. you would be suprised what you used it for-mounted 18" high on material cart to rough in receps, hanging Fbay lights @ consistent height in warehouses (that one is BRIGHT), getting receps above counters actually level, etc, etc


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I get by with a cheapo one for most of my needs...


----------



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

cheapo's usually work-i found the main difference is how bright it is. Only matters if its bright out or you are working in a really big place (i use mine in warehouses kinda often)


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I can say that the Dewalt DW087 is rugged and well suited for being bumped around. I think the price is pretty reasonable as well, considering that you can often find them online for under $200.00.

The very first day I brought mine on a job, like a true a-hole I laid it to rest on top of a 6-ft. stepladder. 
Of course, the ladder got bumped and the laser fell to the floor. It hit hard and I figured it was broken or at the very least would need to be sent off to be recalibrated, so when I set it up again I was really surprised that it was still working. 
The next day I checked the calibration against another plumb/square laser I have that I know is good and both the horizontal and vertical beams of the Dewalt were still spot-on accurate. 

BTW, this laser is best for interior work. The specs say 50-ft max range, but that may be pushing it unless you’re working in an area with almost zero light. 
One nice feature is that when mounted with the ceiling grid/wall clip in one corner of the room, this laser can make a horizontal level line around the entire room similar to what a rotating laser does.
[FONT=&quot]I like that the vertical plumb line not only is visible on the floor, wall and ceiling at the same time, but that it also extends behind the laser itself, so there is no dead spot on the ceiling directly over the laser.


[/FONT]


----------



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

o yeah! i forgot to mention that, the lines extend past the laser. it sounds weird but you wouldnt imangine how much that helps out sometime. it comes with a couple different mounts and the laser "swivels" on the mounts. so when you are working in a room it goes pretty far around the room, and it is east to just swing it left or right to get the line a little farther around!

:thumbsup:


----------

